# Villager price guide...



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey everyone. So recently I begun to think about how nice it would be to have a guide to refer to when trading your villagers, bell-wise. I googled it to see if such a thing was in existence and stumbled across and old thread on this forum. It brought up a couple of valid points, while also explaining the cons of having such a thing (people tampering with it, prices continuing to skyrocket on certain villagers).

Here's the thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82979-Would-anyone-find-this-villager-pricing-guide-useful

Anyway, people that trade often may find it uncomfortable to ask for too much for a villager, not knowing how much they typically go for, as well as not wanting to come out on the short end of the stick, What do you think? Should somebody create a thing like this?


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Still not a great idea.  This guy said it perfectly.



MorsMortie said:


> I think a pricing guide could be a disastrous idea.
> 
> Value is entirely subjective, and it should remain that way. Making a public document that's easy for people to grasp and disseminate will only lead to inflation of popular villagers and a drought of unpopular ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## AhBobby (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my god. That was crazy. That just blew my mind. o.o


----------



## TheResult (Aug 27, 2013)

Everybody should just use the Search function to find the last two or three threads that sold a villager and estimate the villager's worth based on them. And then make the price at least 25% cheaper to be a sport.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> Still not a great idea.  This guy said it perfectly.



All very good points. It does certainly question if such of thing would ruin trading and dreams for everyone (now that sounds horrible xD). But what if villagers weren't priced specifically, such as the Tangy=30mil bells equation, but more into groups. You can expect to pay below one million for this tier, 1 million-5million for this tier and so on. It shows the lowest and highest you pay, so people who aren't rolling in dough know that "once-upon-a-trade" one anonymous user bought Tangy for only 6 million, thus tangy falls into the 6-whatever million category. The list would always have to change of course, as rare instances and generous sellers alter it. 

Stitches/Ankha, etc... will likely always end up in the tippy top place, but this guide can still include information about every trading instance of Stitches (a lot of work to keep up, but still useful). If only a vague number is given, a wide range,  it doesn't do away with all the problems, but still allows sellers to find useful info. It's still up to them how much they want.


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 27, 2013)

The backlash in creating suggested price points is like giving your opinion on how much a volatile stock is worth in the Stockmarket.  Don't do it.  The buyer should have a general idea of the value each Dreamie is worth (or what they are willing to spend) via research.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

TheResult said:


> Everybody should just use the Search function to find the last two or three threads that sold a villager and estimate the villager's worth based on them. And then make the price at least 25% cheaper to be a sport.



True, but some villagers aren't usually sold, one's that people think will probably end up not going for much..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ben_nyc said:


> The backlash in creating suggested price points is like giving your opinion on how much a volatile stock is worth in the Stockmarket.  Don't do it.  The buyer should have a general idea of the value each Dreamie is worth (or what they are willing to spend) via research.



But research for many villagers isn't always easy to access. If the guide included the past three to five sales for every villager, then it would be easy to access and decide what you see as a fair price without having a _clearly_ stated, concrete number.

It would, of course, make this a community effort. With people going around observing trades and seeing if people want to offer info on trades they have done in the past.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 27, 2013)

In that case, I'd say just to an auction thread or ask for offers. After all, a villager's worth is only equal to how much people are willing to pay for it, regardless of how much somebody has spent on the villager in the past. Pay what you're willing to pay, sell for how much you're willing to sell-- don't worry too much about whether somebody else would have gotten more.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

TheResult said:


> In that case, I'd say just to an auction thread or ask for offers. After all, a villager's worth is only equal to how much people are willing to pay for it, regardless of how much somebody has spent on the villager in the past. Pay what you're willing to pay, sell for how much you're willing to sell-- don't worry too much about whether somebody else would have gotten more.



Auction threads are very useful. One problem the guide would fix is when you're privately asked to trade. There's always that tip-toeing around the "how much should I ask for?" question. 

Then again, it is just pixels, so your not really getting "ripped-off" in the true sense xD


----------

